# Rod Building



## JTFisk (Mar 4, 2013)

I'd really like to get into building custom rods, I've found kits online with what I think is everything needed? But it seems like it may be an expensive learning curve. Anyone with experience in this know of a good place to learn, or maybe a place or person that gives classes in the mid Michigan area? Any help would be greatly appreciated! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

You may wish to start here....

http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building-101


----------



## mattogtr (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a few books written by Dale Clemens called 'custom rod thread art' & 'advanced custom rod building' They go over every detail. I'd start there.
I've used Jann's Netcraft and Mudhole for supplies.
Good luck


----------



## mudbat2128 (Sep 7, 2004)

Flex Coat's How we do it video is helpful(comes with their start up kit), and their website has some videos on it to.


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

Built 7 or 8 rods, without a power wrapper, and no elaborborate art work. Really not that much to it, you can clone guide spacing. Biggest pain was just the wrapping: using the dictionary with an adjustable weight (my feet), to keep the tension on while swearing in the recliner, while wrapping.


----------



## wabakimi07 (Mar 13, 2009)

You don't need anything fancy but if you get into it you will want a good wrapper. I bought a cheap one and I regret it. I used a homemade wood one for years but it made it more difficult than it needed to be. I recommend good lightning and one of those magnifiers that you wear when wrapping. A sturdy work bench in a clean area. Also a lot of sharp razor blades. Nothing more frustrating than going to finish a guide and you have a dull blade. A epoxy mixer is a must imo. I could never get all the bubbles out until I started to use one. Rod reamers are a great time saver too. It's nice to have all the goodies, they save time and you usually get better results but I would find plans to build a wood wrapper and use it for awhile.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

besideds dale p. clemen's books here is a cheap way to do the wrapping just need some various tool's besides a card board box. like a round rat tail file coarse and maybe a 2x4 x 6 or 8 to make a rod drier and some up rights with vees and felt in the ve'ed notches. any ways most of this stuff is in clemns book advanced custom rod building for sure get that book. also here is some pic of a cheap wrapper i read about on line till you can afford a good one pic down below. oh ya drier motors are $10 at cabelas and jannnetcraft.com they are under 40 r.m.p. gear motors .


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

I like swaprat's rig. I used a notched box rig for drying, but looks good for the wrapping process too.

When I started, I used bent wire clotheshangers for a blank holder and put the thread spool in a coffee cup and ran the thread through a large book like a phone book or Guyton's Human Physiology for tension. Use a disposable plastic spoon for a burnishing tool. White marking pencil/wax marker, a good small ruler with finer graduations, BIC lighter, aluminum foil, a roll of masking tape (or dental rubber bands if you can get them) to hold guides in place, a good razor blade(s) or scalpel blade and a good pair of fly tying scissors and you are all set.

A good light source is very desirable and becomes necessary with old eyes. Having a magnifier is a very nice thing to have also. I use something like this as it's relatively inexpensive, but there's all types available.
http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sewing/Studio-Designs-Black-Magnifying-Lamp/7299080/product.html

Have fun.


----------



## Amistad (Feb 20, 2007)

Start by ordering an inexpensive kit from Cabelas. It will include blank, handle, guides, thread and glue. Everything you need. Try it once and see if you like it before you start dumping money into this. Build three or four rods and if you like it, then you can expand and start buying individual blanks and components. Every fisherman should know how to wrap a guide in case you break one off. You may like the hobby, you may not. Start with a kit and work your way up.


----------



## towner (Jan 19, 2012)

Bath Township Rec Dept.(NE of Lansing) has a Custom rod building 101 class scheduled for April 23 & 24th. 7-10 each night. $55.00. Includes a video to be viewed beforehand and all materials for a 6ft. 6in. spinning rod... Very good instructor. Coh Rohen... has been in the custom rod building business for 20+ yrs.. Registration opened on Monday 3-18. Only 12 openings...should fill up fast, so hurry and call if your interested. 517-641-6728.


----------



## badercmu123 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have built a few rods over a 10 year period and enjoy the process but don't build enough to invest heavily in equipment. 







I built this rod wrapper in an hour, out of some plywood in the garage. A fly tying bobbin works fine to provide thread tension. Taped the rod to a drill bit, zipped the trigger on low and I had an easy way to spin epoxy on. This also finishes the rod more professionally as the epoxy settles evenly. 

Good luck! And truth be told I was surprised at how well my first custom rod wrap came out. Just another way to make it your own. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

This might be somewhere else on here but where is a good place to get the rod blanks?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

http://www.mudhole.com/

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/rod-building/

are a couple good places to get supplies

I started out buying an ice fishing rod kit from mudhole. I learned a lot from building that. they are cheap


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

I build for performance and $ savings, not looks. Put money in your guides and blank. My advice - keep it simple, one color and skip the color preserver! 

I never bother with butt wraps, my rods never last long enough. I have even switched to gorilla glue for handles as it is strongest and lightest glue around and fills the cork like nothing else - but it is messy if you're concerned about looks. I second mudhole - mhx blanks rock for the $. Great custom service too.


----------

